# Which book?



## Sandy_Saunders (Nov 17, 2008)

We are thinking of going to Italy next year and so I looked at the Vicarious books site with a view to buying a Sosta guide. There are two on offer, does anyone have an opinion on which is best?

Also it occurs to me that the books may be reissued annually as with the Bord Atlas, in which case it may be worth waiting a bit. Is this the case?

Thanks

Sandy


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Sandy,

We bought the Guida Camper a few years ago and found it very handy both as a sosta guide and it also doubled up as a good map.
The trouble is it hasn't been updated since 2007 and I don't think there are any current plans to do so in the future.

Sorry, can't comment on the other book.

I found the POI's very helpful from the Turismo Itinerante website if that helps.

http://www.turismoitinerante.com/php/sosta/italia/search.php

Also, I haven't looked recently but I think there are quite a few sosta's in the Bordatlas euro edition as well, the 2012 edition should be out about now.

Pete


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Pete

Have you found those POIs to be fairly accurate? (Thanks for the link.)

I've been having a look at a few on Google Maps Street View, and so far most of them show no obvious campsite or sosta.

I must be doing something daft! :roll: 

Dave


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Ciao Dave,

I've used them over the past years for mainland Italy down as far as Ancona and on Sardinia and they've been fine. There might have been a few duff ones but you'll always get that.
It found me one in the middle of Firenze that didn't have any signs and there was no way you would have found it or knew it was there without POI's.

All mine are also in the csdatabase of course :wink: 


Pete


----------



## scouter (Dec 14, 2007)

WE spent 6 weeks in Italy going anticlockwise around thew country in Sept and Oct and we used Guida Camper and the ASCI guide.

Yes Guida camper doea seem to be getting out of date, places closed etc but its a useful map in its own right. Not used the other book I'm afraid

alan


----------



## Sandy_Saunders (Nov 17, 2008)

As a post-script to this thread, we have just returned from Italy. The book that proved most useful was the Bord Atlas, (non Germany section). 

The Guida Camper is comprehensive, with lots of sites, but few of them have GPS lat/long co-ordinates. Eventually it was discarded in favour of the Bord Atlas. I also used internet resources on the few occasions when I had wifi.

We much enjoyed our trip to Italy, but will go later in the year next time. 8O 

Sandy


----------

